# resealing with solvent based solid color. Need advice please.



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a client that wants his driveway resealed but with a different color than the blue he has on there now. The product is h&c solvent based sealer that is on there and he wants a lite gray over the existing. My question is can I re-apply the lite gray solvent base over the existing blue or will it cause it to melt and cause swirl marks. if I can get an answer that would be greatly appriciated, thanks.


----------

